# Rear drum brake woes



## SPCMarty (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm having the worst time finding the correct hardware set to rebuild the rear brakes 9.5". A bought a kit from O'Reilly and Napa and both failed. It's a 8.2" that came from a 72' chevelle, but is going into my 71' LeMans. 
Can anyone point me to a kit that will work once and for all. Time is not on my side and I'd really appreciate a solution to my problems. Spent much time rebuilding the diff into posi. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

My NAPA Prolink site says the `72 chevelle hardware kit for 9 1/2" brakes should be a part # UP 2242, the LeMans kit is a UP2214.


----------



## SPCMarty (Jul 29, 2011)

Yup that's the part number I bought 2242. We're only concerned with the chevy for rear brakes, but just fyi orielly lists the same kit for both chevelle and lemans and didn't come close to being correct

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

What's not correct about it?
The self adjusters come in another kit.


----------



## SPCMarty (Jul 29, 2011)

There aren't enough springs and they don't match either

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

*Brake Parts*

SPCMarty I can relate to your problem. I had a very difficult time getting the correct brake component kits for my 65 GTO.I did not have a NAPA store in my area and only choice was Car Quest and O'Reilly. It appears that the current information in their systems was inaccurate. Only after taking in most of my old parts and comparing with various year kits that we were able to assemble the right components. In my case biggest issue was wheel cylinders and hoses. Finally we found the correct prats that were listed for a 68 Lemans. The parts are there but if you have the right counter person and he is willing you should be able to source all your parts.


----------



## harlan41 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Brake Woes*

First you want to check if you have 11" brakes, or 9 1/2" brakes. To do this, measure the inside drum diameter. 11" brakes would probably be from a station wagon. If your differental is from a passenger car, and a 72 chevelle, you will need a combi kit ,Bendix number H-7104, and self adjuster kit H-2532 and H-2533. The combi kit is for both sides, and the H-2533 and H2532 are for left and right sides. There is probably a parking brake spring, which is bendix part number H-1341. You can get a real counter man to interchange these part numbers to their part numbers. 
I sold bendix brakes for 29 years, and I still have some of the old parts catalogs. Hope this helps
Harlan


----------



## SPCMarty (Jul 29, 2011)

So it's a matter of mix and match until all the pieces are found eh. Trouble is most all the kits must be ordered. Fortunately I'm on good terms with O'Reilly staff. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

During my time sourcing brake parts, O'Reilly was bringing in kits from both stores in Grand Forks ND, Fargo and their warehouse in Minneapolis. They were great to deal with..


----------



## harlan41 (Aug 19, 2012)

If you are replacing all brake hardware on the rear axle, you will need 3 kits. the H7104 is return springs, which 1 kit will do left and right sides. The bendix part number of H2532 is self adjuster kit for one side, and bendix part number H2533 is the self adjuster kit for the other side. If your differental is from a 72 chevelle, these are the correct part numbers. Fits 66-72 chevelle with 9 1/2"x2" rear brake shoes. The part number of up 2242 (napa) interchanges to the h7104(bendix). If these part numbers are not like the original ones, You should probably take vehicle to a qualified brake tech.


----------



## harlan41 (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh, the bendix part number for the return spring kit for 64-72 lemans is H7008, and both self adjuster kits are the same numbers as the chevelle


----------



## SPCMarty (Jul 29, 2011)

Alrighty then I think I have it all figured out. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

